# Searching for info on INISHOWEN HEAD



## Jebrinkley (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm hoping to locate informaton on, or photos of a freighter named INISHOWEN HEAD (Head and Lord Line). In 1957 I traveled as a passenger (one of 4) from Norfolk, Virginia (USA) via Wilmington, NC (USA); St. Johns, Newfoundland to Liverpool, England. I left the ship there and it went on to Belfast where I believe it was based. I'd appreciate anything you can add. 
Thanks, J.Brinkley (Los Angeles, CA)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to the crew.
If you look at the Miramar site here -
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/133981
you'll find some details of her history.
There are also pictures of her in the gallery if you do a search on the name
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=141554
Enjoy the voyage


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

From Michigan, a warm welcome to Ships Nostalgia.
Make yorself at home and enjoy our site.
It's good to see your question has already produced an anwer from one of our crew.

Bruce


----------



## Richard Maskiell (Apr 4, 2007)

From the mountains of Victoria in Australia a warm welcome on a very cold winters night!

EMPIRE GLADE was managed for the MInistry of War Transport by the Blue Star Line. On 28 Nov 1942 she was shelled by U 67 in the North Atlantic; repaired at Charleston. In 1943 the Head Line of Belfast became managers, and they purchased her outright on 24 Nov 1945. Sold to Greek owners in 1962 as MARIA N, and arrived at Istanbul on 10 Jul 1972 for scrapping. 

The Head Line was the trading name of the Ulster SS Co. Ltd. and was managed by G. Heyn & Sons Ltd. It was established in 1877 and ceased shipowning in 1979. Ships were named after northern Irish headlands.


----------



## Jebrinkley (Jun 15, 2005)

Hello Richard,

Thanks for the information on the Inishowen Head. 

It's always nice to make contact with an Australian--I find your countrymen to be some of the most hospitable people on earth. 
John


----------



## Jebrinkley (Jun 15, 2005)

Bruce,
I appreciate you welcome to Ships Nostalgia and I can't tell you how much enjoyment it gives me daily. 
John


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

*Inishowen Head*

I think I posted a shot of her at the Greenock Ocean terminal some time ago


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV Inishowen Head (ex Empire Glade 1945) 5294tons, Biuilt 1941 by Barclay Curle & Co; Ltd, Glasgow. 418.0 x 57.4 x 25.8. 4 cyl diesel 2S.c.s.a. built by ship builders. DF, Radar. Code flags MAOC. One deck and shelter deck, cruiser stern. Owned by Ulster SS Co; and managed by G Heyn & Sons.
Registered Belfast. British flag. O/No; 168685


----------



## spbrowne_123 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jebrinkley said:


> I'm hoping to locate informaton on, or photos of a freighter named INISHOWEN HEAD (Head and Lord Line). In 1957 I traveled as a passenger (one of 4) from Norfolk, Virginia (USA) via Wilmington, NC (USA); St. Johns, Newfoundland to Liverpool, England. I left the ship there and it went on to Belfast where I believe it was based. I'd appreciate anything you can add.
> Thanks, J.Brinkley (Los Angeles, CA)


hi
I too traveled on the Inishowen head as one of four passingers going from Liverpool to Quebec Canada in 1971...... i guess it reall was a tramp steamer!!!
I have a photo of the ship in the St. Lawrence stuck in ice in 1971


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

There was a World Ship Society produce a book on the HEAD LINE By W J HARVEY you may find it in the second hand shops or on the net


----------

